# Emisor de 80W de alta calidad para banda comercial.



## tiago (Jun 19, 2010)

Como veo que hay cierta "Hambre de esquemas", de algunos componentes que configuran un emisor de FM, os voy a dejar éste link en el que el autor nos presenta un asombroso y delicado trabajo, en el que cada componente de la emisora es montado de forma individual y con sumo cuidado de ofrecer unos resultados inmejorables.Me imagino que muchos ya lo conocereis.

He montado el amplificador de 80 watios con muy buenos resultados, el excitador y el PLL me quedo de momento con las ganas, pues hay componentes que no se localizan por aquí y de ésta manera, no me pongo a montar un proyecto de tal magnitud.

Prestad atencion al procesador de audio que integra  el modulo mpx

Bueno, a ver quien nos sorprende ... en todo caso, siempre alguien puede aprovechar la parte de circuito que le haga falta, como por ejemplo el generador mpx, el pll etc..., en los esquemas están muy claramente diferenciados.

Espero acometer éste proyecto éste mismo año.

Saludos.

El Enlace: http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html


----------



## joakiy (Jun 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por el aporte tiago, esa web hay que leerla muy detenidamente, mi inglés es muy básico y me va a costar; ¡menos mal que existe el traductor de google!.

Le acabo de dar un vistazo rápido y si no me equivoco, los trimmers de potencia son autoconstruidos. Nada más por eso el proyecto merece ser analizado cuidadosamente


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2010)

Correcto, la delicadeza y artesania de éste hombre son valiosisimas. Fíjate que abajo del todo, tambien muestra la construcción casera de los condensadores del pasa bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Correcto, la delicadeza y artesania de éste hombre son valiosisimas. Fíjate que abajo del todo, tambien muestra la construcción casera de los condensadores del pasa bajos.....


Ademas de artesanía (Impecable), es cuestión de criterio, esos capacitores trabajan con corrientes y tensiones elevadas, así que NO cualquier capacitor podría ocupar esas posiciones; sería necesario recurrir a capacitores de vidrio o al vacío y estos son casi imposibles de conseguirse y de un costo prohibitivo.
Analizando ese punto "Bienvenida la manualidad y artesanía"


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2010)

Soy partidario de ello, sin olvidar que el acabado ha de ser impecable.Tened en cuenta que un corto entre las placas debido a un diseño deficiente nos lleva al desastre.
Para los que no quieran arriesgarse, he de decir que los condensadores tipo ARCO, de porcelana sirven perfectamente.
Hay que observar tambien la dedicación puesta en los blindajes autoconstruidos, incluido el disipador... me pongo un sombrero para poder quitarmelo ...

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 19, 2010)

He traducido la introducción y la primera parte del proyecto  (codificador estéreo) al español, omitiendo la parte de los ajustes, que  es muy tediosa de traducir y se entiende mejor leyendo el original.

Si encontráis algún gazapo, hacedmelo saber.

Os dejo el pdf:


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2010)

Aquí está el amplificador de 80W que monté, que funciona incluso algo por arriba de ésa poténcia

saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2010)

Estoy pensando en montar el codificador stereo con procesador de audio, que aparece en la web, pero el principal problema es que no entiendo lo que dice sobre L4 y L5, tampoco sé como construirlas ni exactamente el valor que tienen. ¿Alguien me puede aclarar algo sobre éstas bobinas en cuanto a su construcción u obtención?
Me encantaria construir ésa emisora.
Por cierto...Que traduccion mas buena ..!

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 20, 2010)

L4 1300 milihenrios y L5 2900 milihenrios sobre un núcleo variable de ferrita ¿no?.

Como l4 y l5 actúan de filtros, supongo que se podrían adaptar las bobinas que actúan de filtro en este circuito: Emisor FM estereofónico 50 mW con oscilador LC + muy estable.

El codificador de ese montaje tiene el mismo principio de funcionamiento. El hilo esmaltado para las bobinas de 1000 espiras del circuito de 50 mW se puede obtener de un relé, un zumbador, etc...

S2


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> L4 1300 milihenrios y L5 2900 milihenrios sobre un núcleo variable de ferrita ¿no?.
> 
> Como l4 y l5 actúan de filtros, supongo que se podrían adaptar las bobinas que actúan de filtro en este circuito: Emisor FM estereofónico 50 mW con oscilador LC + muy estable.
> 
> ...




Está claro, voy a ver si me hago el ánimo, intentaré obtenerlas de algun desguace. Pero le dá bastante importancia a que el hueco central sea amplio ..O al menos es lo que puedo entender.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 21, 2010)

La verdad que es una belleza con la delicadeza que construyo los condensadores de salida...

Fogonazo, creo que sos la persona indicada... existe alguna formula para fabricarlos? me intereso hacer la prueba mas porque en mis pagos no consigo estos capacitores y los necesito

Gracias!


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 21, 2010)

Tiago, las bobinas L4 y L5 sirven para filtrar las señales de 19 y 38KHz para que en lugar de cuadradas salgan senoidales. Si el ajuste del circuito resonante LC que forman está perfectamente centrado en la frecuencia que les corresponde, la diferencia de fase entre ellas será mínima y por tanto la separación estereofónica será la mejor posible.

Bobinas ajustables de este valor se pueden encontrar en platinas de cassette de equipo de música. Las típicas radios portátiles con radio y 1 o 2 platinas si son de las buenas llevan hasta 3 bobinas aprovechables: una es la osciladora de Bias y las otras dos son supresoras de esta señal que se utiliza para grabar cassettes. Sus rangos de ajuste típicos suelen ser entre 1,5mH y 5~7mH. Tienen el aspecto de el típico bote de FI, solo que más grandes.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 21, 2010)

Ya entiendo su función, en cuanto a dónde puedo encontrarlas, me has dado una buena pista, en cuanto encuentre un par de ellas, me gustaria montar el circuito, me parece muy interesante. Gatxan,gracias por las pistas que me has dado
Por si acaso alguien quiere montarlo también, dejo el archivo con la placa PCB, perfectamente escalada para descargar e imprimir, la de la página web es algo mas grande de lo que toca.
Lo pongo en RAR porque si no, excede de las medidas soportadas.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 21, 2010)

Este hilo se va calentando más aún jejeje...







Hablando de calentamientos: Tiago ¿Sigue en marcha el lineal? ¿se calienta mucho si se le da un uso intensivo?


----------



## tiago (Jun 21, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Este hilo se va calentando más aún jejeje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, ésta tarde he subido a la antena a colocarle un trozo de RG213 en el que he arrollado 6 espiras ya que el cable de bajada me viene justo y no le podia sacar ni una sola espira.
Ha quedado muy bien y mañana le meto 300 watios a ver que pasa, ya te cuento.
Tampoco habia que darle un uso intensivo, en cuestion de 5 minutos ya costaba aguantar la mano en el lateral del disipador,de normal está caliente, pero la mano no la retiras por mucho rato que la tengas en contacto con las aletas.
La ROE increiblemente ha quedado por debajo de 1'2:1 medido con la china de 15 W. Eso sí, las espiras sobre aire, no he encontrado ferritas adecuadas.

Ahora voy a ver si localizo pletinas escacharradas para hacerme con un par de bobinas de marras. :cabezon:

Como me gusta el lio ...

Saludos.

Añado datos sobre la prueba de la antena: El lineal se sigue poniendo como una estufa. Y saca menos potencia.

¿No será que funciona a esa temperatura? ... Creo que al final me lo cargaré.


----------



## tiago (Jun 23, 2010)

Bueno, aquí tengo dos bobinas que he ajustado a la inductancia requerida,marcaban originalmente 5 mH, restando espiras he conseguido los valores.
No he encontrado desguace de pletinas, pero sí un servicio tecnico de televisiones,donde amablemente me dejaron escarbar entre los desguaces y encontré éstas joyas en los mandos a distancia por ultrasonidos de las viejas televisiones.Menos mal que esta gente no tira nada,je,je.
Sólo hay que adaptarlas al circuito impreso.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 23, 2010)

Proyecto interesante, aunque siempre me decido por los MOSFET. En algunos codificadores stereo, se ha optado por filtrar las señales de 19 y 38 KHz con amplificadores operacionales, creo que es una buena idea cuando no se dispone de las bobinas requeridas. Lo de los condensadores me parece genial, a veces es mejor construir uno mismo algunos componentes que a la larga no tienen misterio, alguna vez "clone" algunos condensadores UNELCO empleando lamina de zinc y mica para aisladores y me dio buen resultado, y del mismo modo hice un par de trimmer y trabajan bien.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 24, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> a veces es mejor construir uno mismo algunos componentes que a la larga no tienen misterio, alguna vez "clone" algunos condensadores UNELCO empleando lamina de zinc y mica para aisladores y me dio buen resultado, y del mismo modo hice un par de trimmer y trabajan bien.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Te invito a que expongas más detalles sobre ello, y si es posible, en un hilo aparte, pues creo que este es un tema de interés común para todos los que pululamos este subforo.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 25, 2010)

Tengo muchas ganas de montar el encoder, la dificultad que entraña es la precisión que el autor exige de los componentes...Los reuniré poco a poco.
Estoy impaciente de probarlo con el excitador Veronica.

También me está tentando la idea de montar el exciter que el autor propone con 3 diodos Varicap, que al parecer es bastante rígido en cuanto a diseño y realización. Nunca he insolado placas a dos caras y estoy estudiando la forma de colocar el doble fotolito sin errores. ...Arriesgada aventura.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 26, 2010)

El coder parece estar bien, tiene un buen diseño en la parte filtrado de la entrada de audio, veo (a mi parecer) deficiente el uso del rc4200 por aqui no se consigue muy fácil (el mc1496 es mas facil de conseguir), y el filtro de la señal piloto es muy precario.

El PLL me gusta mucho, un diseño clásico y efectivo que no falla, componentes relativamente simples, con un diseño de placa básico.

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 26, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> PD2: Si les interesan los capacitores de potencia, en el grupo de válvulas presente los mios, me faltan hacer algunos mas....



Interesan interesan ¿dónde dices que están? ¿en otro subforo?


----------



## Blauered (Jun 26, 2010)

Excelente aporte, y grax por subir la placa de MPX en su tamaño correcto... ya tendré algo interesante por hacer este fin de semana =^____^=
Saluts!


----------



## tiago (Jun 26, 2010)

En un fin de semana ... !  ¿Podras con todos los materiales?
Si lo montas contrastamos resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Blauered (Jun 26, 2010)

Que tal, al menos el multiplexor sí... las bobinas las haré a mano tambien, recuerdo eso de las casseteras de audio que Gaxtan da como pista para ello; el CI RC lo tengo y del el resto solo han hecho falta algunos componentes que adquiriré en breve, quiza lo unico que vere es el cristal de cuarzo de 2.432Mhz, aunque posiblemente tenga pista de donde adquirirlo en mi localidad. Este me interesa para montaje en el veronica de 1 watt a cristal de 4MHz, me anda muy bello dicho transmisor, ahi será donde lo probaré.


----------



## tiago (Jun 26, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo, el Veronica puede ofrecer nuevas posibilidades con éste MPX.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> El coder parece estar bien, tiene un buen diseño en la parte filtrado de la entrada de audio, veo (a mi parecer) deficiente el uso del rc4200 por aqui no se consigue muy fácil (el mc1496 es mas facil de conseguir), y el filtro de la señal piloto es muy precario.
> 
> El PLL me gusta mucho, un diseño clásico y efectivo que no falla, componentes relativamente simples, con un diseño de placa básico.
> 
> ...



Porque no te parece bien el uso del RC4200, el filtro,dices precario por que es sencillo o por qué razón?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 27, 2010)

RC4200 lo peor que tiene es conseguirlo, por otra parte es un circuito muy parecido al mc1496, cualquiera de los dos es bueno y cumplen su función bien.

El filtro del piloto lo veo muy simple, demasiado simple, tiene mucho trabajo la entrada de audio con su pasabanda etc; pero el filtro solo con una bobina y un condensador es muy precario.

Este filtro debe ser de buena calidad, tiene que dejar a la salida una onda lo mas parecida a la senoidal asi nos evitamos los armónicos, si lo fuera a armar, le rediseñaría esa parte por un diseño con mejor factor Q.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2010)

Bueno, despues de todo, cuando lo tenga le voy a pasar el osciloscopio de arriba abajo.
Ya veremos cómo se porta.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 27, 2010)

¿No conocéis ningún integrado que genere 38 khz senoidales sin más?


----------



## Dano (Jun 27, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> ¿No conocéis ningún integrado que genere 38 khz senoidales sin más?




Hay pero son caros y se les corre la frecuencia por diversas causas.


----------



## andreiu (Jun 27, 2010)

hola.el amigo moise calderon posto un esquema de un generador de 38 khz y 19 khz con tres circuitos integrados,que es muy facil de armar y de bajo coste .yo lo hice y estoy 100% satisfecho.un saludo


----------



## joakiy (Jun 27, 2010)

andreiu dijo:


> hola.el amigo moise calderon posto un esquema de un generador de 38 khz y 19 khz con tres circuitos integrados,que es muy facil de armar y de bajo coste .yo lo hice y estoy 100% satisfecho.un saludo



Voy a buscarlo a ver...


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2010)

Ufff.. El RC 4200 no lo encuentro por ningún lado. ¿Alguien sabe donde lo puedo encontrar sin que me pidan 100 ó 200 Euros por él?

Dano, el mc1496 es equivalente?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 28, 2010)

Supuse que iba a pasar eso con el RC4200, es un poco complicado de conseguir, el mc1496 no es un remplazo directo, pero cumple la misma función, se debe rediseñar todo lo adyacente el RC4200. Lo  que se conservaría serían los filtros de entrada de audio, la generación y filtrado de las señales de 19 y 38Khz, y el buffer de salida MPX.

Saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 28, 2010)

Estuve viendo el esquema del generador estéreo, y me parece bien, el filtrado de la subportadora de 38KHz y  la señal piloto en cambio, me parece suficiente, aunque preferiría usar otra configuración de filtros activos sin usar bobinas que complican al montaje. El LM1496P o MC1496P puede ir muy bien como modulador balanceado, finalmente el cristal de 2.432 MHz es algo difícil de conseguir, por eso estoy tratando de obtener buena estabilidad a partir de un resonador cerámico de 456KHz, tan pronto tenga perfeccionada esta parte del circuito lo subiré.


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Estuve viendo el esquema del generador estéreo, y me parece bien, el filtrado de la subportadora de 38KHz y  la señal piloto en cambio, me parece suficiente, aunque preferiría usar otra configuración de filtros activos sin usar bobinas que complican al montaje. El LM1496P o MC1496P puede ir muy bien como modulador balanceado, finalmente el cristal de 2.432 MHz es algo difícil de conseguir, por eso estoy tratando de obtener buena estabilidad a partir de un resonador cerámico de 456KHz, tan pronto tenga perfeccionada esta parte del circuito lo subiré.



Gracias, a ver si entre todos conseguimos de éste, un proyecto viable para cualquiera.
Me imagino que un cristal de 2.457 no podrá sustituir al otro, de éste si que tengo una pieza.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 29, 2010)

Estarías un poco pasado en la frecuencia pero tampoco tanto, debería funcionar igual.

Quedría el piloto en 19,195kHz y la de 38kHz en 38.390kHz

Si usas RDS ahí se complicará un poco.


----------



## tiago (Jun 29, 2010)

No, RDS para nada. A la práctica, ¿Seria un circuito igualmente válido en cuanto a su funcionamiento?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 29, 2010)

Si, no tendrás problema.

Siempre se intenta quedar lo mas justo a los 19 y 38kHz por el simple hecho de que algunos receptores son de muy mala calidad, y les cuesta engancharse al piloto.
Igualmente en tu caso la desviación es mínima, ese rango es tranquilamente cubierto por la tolerancia del decodificador.


Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Estuve viendo el esquema del generador estéreo, y me parece bien, el filtrado de la subportadora de 38KHz y  la señal piloto en cambio, me parece suficiente, aunque preferiría usar otra configuración de filtros activos sin usar bobinas que complican al montaje. El LM1496P o MC1496P puede ir muy bien como modulador balanceado, finalmente el cristal de 2.432 MHz es algo difícil de conseguir, por eso estoy tratando de obtener buena estabilidad a partir de un resonador cerámico de 456KHz, tan pronto tenga perfeccionada esta parte del circuito lo subiré.






loboazulmx dijo:


> Excelente aporte, y grax por subir la placa de MPX en su tamaño correcto... ya tendré algo interesante por hacer este fin de semana =^____^=
> Saluts!



De donde pensais obtener el RC4200??? Yo no lo encuentro en ningun lado.

Saludos.


----------



## Blauered (Jun 30, 2010)

Lo he obtenido con anterioridad, hace un tiempo lo emplee en un generador de subportadora... ufff en mis mozos tiempos de estudiante.
Esta tienda a la que se lo compré ya no lo maneja de stock, solo sobre pedido, pero hasta donde he leido es una filial de PROAM-STEREN, quizá te sirva de pista, ya que de momento solo me lo traen en un plazo de 10-20 días a un equivalente de 23 EUR.
Saludos, desde México.


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2010)

Me parece que no me va a quedar otra, si es que tienes la amabilidad de pedirmelo, tengo la placa montada, a falta de ésa pieza y algún condensador, si quieres concretamos transacción, me sacarias de un buén lio. ...

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 30, 2010)

Me parece que llego tarde porque leo que ya hay gente montando placas, pero el RC4200 es muy parecido al AD633 que se encuentra fácilmente. Consulten el datasheet, pero ya avanzo que no es compatible pin a pin, aunque la forma de conectarlo sea parecida. Saludos


----------



## tiago (Jun 30, 2010)

Lo he visto en algún sitio,pero era en alemán y no lo he entendido, pues yo buscaba info sobre el rc4200,pero ahora que lo dices creo que voy a volver a leerlo.

no logro traducirla:  http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic247982-300.html

Yo la verdad es que no entiendo éstos integrados y no se decir, si alguien les vé similitud posibilidades de hacerlos compatibles ...

Saludos


----------



## joakiy (Jun 30, 2010)

Eso es polaco, prueba con el traductor de google a ver:

http://translate.google.com/#pl|es|


----------



## tiago (Jul 8, 2010)

El autor del diseño del transmisor, me ha asegurado que el AD633 se puede emplear en el montaje.
Aunque ofrece algo mas de distorsión,se puede adaptar construyendo una plaquita-mochila que contenga el circuito equivalente con AD633 y se conecte a la placa principal.
El caso es que yo no sé cómo trabajan éstos circuitos y soy incapaz de llevar a cabo ésta conversión.
El autor asegura que consultando los datasheet,se puede deducir la configuración que hace falta.
Alguien tiene idea de cómo realizar ésto, o puede arrojar algo de luz a éste asunto?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 8, 2010)

Algo así?


Ni leí el datasheet, así que no se como es el tema de la ganacia de entrada, el esquemita que modifiqué no tiene ningún dato, espero que no sature.

EDITO:

En la entrada L-R se debe agregar una resistencia ¿47k?


----------



## tiago (Jul 8, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Algo así?
> 
> 
> Ni leí el datasheet, así que no se como es el tema de la ganacia de entrada, el esquemita que modifiqué no tiene ningún dato, espero que no sature.
> ...



Hola, Dano.

No tengo ni la mas remota idea de cómo funcionan éstos circuitos, por eso no te sé decir lo de la resistencia.

Aquí lo tengo que aprender todo de cero,pues no me atrvo a dar ninguna opinión sobre los resultados que me ofreceis, cuando veamos que la cosa es mas o menos segura, lo llevaré a la practica.

El autor, cuando le pregunté que configuración deberia adoptar el AD633 me dijo:
_"La del multiplicador basico. Usas solo las entradas X1 e Y1. La X2 y la 
Y2 las dejas con voltaje constante, masa o por ahi cerca, para que el 
nivel DC de la salida sea correcto. Esa es una de las partes que yo 
tendria que experimentar, para estar seguro de no dar recetas falsas. 
Por eso no quiero poner un esquematico sin haberlo probado, y no tengo 
AD633 a mano.

Ese circuito tienes que tomarlo para reemplazar todo lo que hay 
alrededor del RC4200. Se eliminan muchos componentes! El AD633 solamente 
tiene que multiplicar la sinusoide de 38kHz con la señal L-R._"

Por eso, lo que buenamente me ofrezcais,lo montaré.

EDITO:

Acepto la experimentación,si luego no sale como se espera,no pasa nada,las cosas son así 


saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 10, 2010)

He modificado el esquema original del codificador de estéreo para quitar el RC4200 y poner el AD633. Ha quedado muy simplificado y con menos componentes.
Consultando el datasheet, se puede alimentar a +-15V igual que los operacionales.
Sólo faltaría que alguien lo probara a ver que tal. Y ojo que la PCB se deberá modificar también.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2010)

Gracias Gatxan por tu iniciativa.
Creo que montaré una plaquita aparte para construir los prototipos y añadirselos en plan mochila a la placa principal.Al parecer la desventaja del AD633 es que entrega algo mas de distorsión.
En cuanto tenga tiempo lo monto, a ver si hay mas sugerencias.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2010)

El circuito parece adecuado, a falta de comprobar si el nivel de salida es correcto.
Si no es correcto, habria que modificar las resistencias de U11A, para obtener el nivel adecuado. Si es bueno a la salida del integrado,se podria eliminar U11A.

¿Que opinais?


----------



## joakiy (Ago 24, 2010)

*Importante actualización:*

Mr. Tiago, que se encuentra en una importante misión muy lejos de su hogar y no se puede conectar al foro, ha encontrado por ebay el *RC4200* a muy buen precio, me ha encargado que os lo publique por si os interesa:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RC4200AN-RC4200-Analog-Multiplier-IC-/280547816712?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

¡Vamos, que se acaban!


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 25, 2010)

hola, yo estoy por emprender este proyecto desde la pagina original y he derivado aqui, el punto es que estoy tratando de conseguir todos los respuesto y aqui en argentina consegui el RC4200 en esta direccion:

http://www.rockenespanol.com.ar/camilen/letras.asp?id=r

estare atento a este subforo para mantenerme informado, mostrare fotos cuando este armado.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Ago 26, 2010)

adrian sala dijo:


> hola, yo estoy por emprender este proyecto desde la pagina original y he derivado aqui, el punto es que estoy tratando de conseguir todos los respuesto y aqui en argentina consegui el RC4200 en esta direccion:
> 
> http://www.rockenespanol.com.ar/camilen/letras.asp?id=r
> 
> ...



Pues también tienen buen precio, a ver esos argentinos 

Gracias por el aporte Adrián.


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola gente, quieros comentarles y preguntarles sobre un codificador stereo que acavo de encontrar en la web y que cinceramente me parecio un poco mas simple y aparentemente un podo mejor a cuanto en calidad de sonido respecta con el codificador stereo que tiene el rc4200.

aca el link para que lo vean:

http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/proyecto cadena de audio.htm

quisiera comentaran los espertos ya que yo solo soy un aficionado, gracias.


----------



## Dano (Ago 31, 2010)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola gente, quieros comentarles y preguntarles sobre un codificador stereo que acavo de encontrar en la web y que cinceramente me parecio un poco mas simple y aparentemente un podo mejor a cuanto en calidad de sonido respecta con el codificador stereo que tiene el rc4200.
> 
> aca el link para que lo vean:
> 
> ...




Es es un buen coder, no tiene nada sobrenormal, codifica con una calidad ok y es bastante simple de armar.

Si mal no recuerdo el rc4200 es de menor ruido que el MC1496, pero esto lo digo a pura memoria.
Mas allá del modulador, el filtrado no es lo más eficiente.

Repito es un codificador bueno, ni malo ni excelente, es bueno.

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 31, 2010)

Te agradesco la respuesta dano, eso me alluda a estar mas seguro de lo que quiero armar, seguire con el rc4200 ya que tengo el integrado y otros componentes. y quiero armar algo bueno ya que en mi zona hay emisoras con exelente calidad de sonido y no quiero quedar muy atras en comparacion de las demas.

gracias y saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 27, 2010)

Como éste proyecto resulta tentador, voy a ver si consigo convencer al indeciso, que por alguna razón se siente atraido por su desarrollo, pero hay cosas que le hacen pensar en que quizá sea demasiado trabajo.
  Yo creo que si lo es.
  Como ya tengo un excitador a PLL  de buenas caracteristicas, voy a montar el generador de Stereo y la etapa amplificadora de RF.
  Paso a paso, quizá quede todo un poco mas claro, sobre todo para los que no entendemos el inglés, idioma en el que está descrito el desarrollo y ajuste del proyecto.

  Lo primero es montar el generador, yo ya he fabricado la placa y le he soldado los integrados para que me sirvan de referencia para las demas piezas...




  Hay quien es mas cauto y coloca éstos componentes al final por ser mas delicados, yo voy a por todas. …Después he soldado los condensadores para que me quede todo algo mas completo, con el objeto de ubicar las resistencias al final, pues son los componentes, para mi mas dificultosos de colocar ya que tenemos que deducir su posición.



  Bueno, la siguiente fotografia nos muestra la placa un poco mas poblada de sus componentes, como podeis apreciar he ido colocando los que podia ubicar echando un simple vistazo a la fotografia de la placa completa, ya que la resolucion de la foto original no es suficiente para desvelarnos el valor de las resistencias,y vamos a tener que fijarnos en el esquema y la placa al mismo tiempo, aunque sea mas incómodo para insertar algunas resistencias, con los otros componentes ya colocados, creo que vamos a tener mas pistas …

  Cualquier persona experimentada en estas cosas puede colocar las resistencias sin ninguna referencia mas que el esquema teorico. Pero estas notas son para facilitar la labor a quien puede ver en ésta placa, un proyecto peliagudo.



  Después de colocar las resistencias puente y demás nos queda algo así, yo he escondido por debajo los puentes hechos con cable, para que el montaje quede algo mas estético,para eso soy un poco “snob”.



  La placa de circuito impreso es un diseño bastante bueno, pero le veo un fallo, y es que los puntos de conexión, donde se taladra para soldar un componente, son de un diámetro demasiado pequeño, y aún usando una broca de 0’7 milimetros,nos queda un area muy reducida para soldar después del taladro, lo que hace la aplicación del estaño algo engorrosa,personalmente he revisado cada soldadura después de hacerla, con una lupa para comprobar su buen estado.

  Las resistencias son del 1% de tolerancia, por lo que recomiendo que si el autor nos exige esta precisión, no calenteis en exceso los terminales de las mismas al soldarlas, pues como es sabido el calor altera el valor de éstos componentes y para ésta precisión
  Creo que hay que ir con bastante cuidado.

  Las bobinas son recicladas y a las que les he quitado espiras para darles la inductancia requerida, no son iguales que en el prototipo original, pero creo que cumpliran bien su función.

  A falta de un par de detalles y el cristal, está todo listo para su ajuste. A ver si con suerte puedo iniciarlo ésta misma semana. El RC4200 lo insertaré en el último momento.



Pues vaya, me acabo de dar cuenta de que he perdido el cristal ... Voy a tener que buscar otro.

Por cierto el RC4200 al final fué algo posible, gracias a ello, el proyecto sobrevive.

Saludos.

PD:  Duda...   Para ajustar éste coder necesito inyectar una señal de 1 KHz con una amplitud de 1V.  Han de ser señales generadas de forma diferente?, o puedo inyectar una señal única de 1KHz y 1V distribuida entre los dos canales? ...O sea, alimentar los dos canales de audio con la misma señal.... Ya que el autor cita: Una onda sinusoidal de 1KHz y 1V PaP de dos canales.

(El enlace a la página del proyecto está en el primer post de éste hilo)

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 29, 2010)

Excelente trabajo y muy buen post, Tiago.

En principio, no debes usar más que 1 generador de audio para realizar los ajustes: es decir, el generador lo conectas a un canal ó al otro (para ajustar el modulador balanceado y la relación L-R y L+R), o bien a los dos a la vez (que servirá para ajustar la supresión de los 38KHz).
No he mirado detenidamente lo que dice el autor, pero creo que iba así en general para los codificadores analógicos.
Si quieres tener un generador de tono en el PC, prueba con el Generatosaur.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola Gatxan.

Gracias por tu respuesta, lo tendré en cuenta. En cuanto al Generatosaur, no lo voy a usar de momento pues tengo un generador de audio que me va a venir de perlas,mi duda era cómo aplicar la señal.De todos modos no conocía esa aplicación,la voy a instalar igualmente.

Saludos.

PD: Acabo de probar el Generatosaur;  sencillo y muy util, creo que lo voy a usar sólo por evitarme el trajín de mover el generador de donde está guardado.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2010)

Bueno, mientras consigo el cristal,. vamos a ir montando el excitador a ver hasta donde llegamos sin pegas.
El único problema, que un neófito en PLL's como yo, he encontrado es la combinación de los micro - switch para obtener las frecuencias de emisión,hay que tener en cuenta varios factores. El hecho de desconocer ésta forma de calcular la frecuencia de salida n razón a los micro - switch es algo que también desanima a montar éste excitador. Ni corto ni perezoso me he puesto en contacto con el autor para que me explicase el funcionamiento de éste diseño y arrojase algo de luz sobre mis oscuros conocimientos de cómo funcionan los PLL's.
Ahora lo tengo todo realmente claro y agradezco su explicación, que cito textualmente:

" Simple: Hay un cristal de referencia, luego un divisor programable. De 
ahi sale una frecuencia de referencia que permanece fija, ya que ese 
divisor programable esta configurado fijo, soldando las patillas 
respectivas a masa o Vcc. Esa frecuencia es de 6.25kHz en este 
excitador. Luego hay otro divisor programable, que tiene la mayoria de 
sus entradas conectadas a los dip switch, y las otras fijas. La 
frecuencia que debe entrar al chip PLL es simplemente la frecuencia de 
referencia, multiplicada por el factor de division configurado en el 
segundo dividor programable. Y como este excitador utiliza un prescaler, 
la frecuencia del oscilador va a ser esa frecuencia de entrada al chip, 
multiplicada por el factor de division del prescaler.

Por ejemplo, si pones el switch de la entrada N10 apagado, y todos los 
demas encendidos, te queda el N10 en logico 1 y los demas en cero. Eso 
da un factor de division de 2 elevado a 10, es decir, 1024. Por lo tanto 
la frecuencia de entrada al chip va a ser 6.4MHz, y como el prescaler 
divide por 16, el excitador va a transmitir en 102.4Mhz. Si ahora ademas 
apagas el primer switch, el que va a N0, le sumas 2 elevado a cero a la 
cifra, es decir 1. Asi el factor de division queda en 1025, y la 
frecuencia de transmision cambia a 102.5MHz. Y asi. En resumen, la cifra 
binaria que le pones con los dip switch, multiplicada por 100kHz, da la 
frecuencia de transmision.

Asi entonces, si quieres transmitir en 97.3MHz, necesitas un factor de 
division de 973. Eso en binario es 01111001101, corresponiente a las 
entradas N10 hasta N0. Asi entonces, de abajo hacia arriba, los switch 
tienen que estar en ON OFF OFF OFF ON ON OFF OFF ON OFF.

Fijate que para el rango de la banda de FM, nunca se requiere que N9 y 
N8 tengan valores distintos. Por eso uni los dos en un solo switch. "

Creo que es una ayuda importante.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2010)

Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe como se puede implementar un oscilador RC con 555 para emular la frecuencia de 2.432 del cristal?

No consigo esos cristales por ningun lado sin que me cueste una fortuna-

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Oct 16, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿Alguien sabe como se puede implementar un oscilador RC con 555 para emular la frecuencia de 2.432 del cristal?
> 
> No consigo esos cristales por ningun lado sin que me cueste una fortuna-
> 
> Saludos.



No vale la pena implementar un 555, se usan cristales por el motivo de la estabilidad de frecuencia, justamente lo que le falta al 555.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 17, 2010)

...con un cuarzo de 4,864 MHz dividido por 2 tienes los 2,432 MHz.

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/quartz-crystals-p-480.html?page=2&sort=products_sort_order

O bien, hacer un invento con el 74HC4046 cuyo oscilador se garantiza que funciona a más de 4MHz. Bloqueas el VCO con una frecuencia fija de un cristal estándar y ya está (bueno, llevaría varios ic´s, previo sentarse a hacer números).


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2010)

Ya, no se exactamente cómo hacerlo, cojo el cristal que me propones, divido la frecuencia entre dos ... y la salida de ése divisor  ¿Como se la aplico al pll? ... ¿En las patillas donde tiene conectado el cuarzo?

Lo que es lo mismo, a la patilla 11 que es el clock input..?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Oct 17, 2010)

Una de las formas más sencillas de obtener una frecuencia extraña es con un mezclador digital. Si tomamos un cristal de 6MHz y lo mezclamos con un resonador cerámico de 3,58 ajustado a la frecuencia de 3,568MHz (lo bajamos un poco con el trimmer) obtenemos a la salida 2,432 MHz. Para sintonizarla recurrimos en este caso a dos inductancias tipo choque de 10 uHy sintonizadas con un cap de 220pF y un trimmer de 60pF. En el dibujo están los valores adaptados para estas dos frecuencias, yo lo utilizo hace rato para otros fines con resultados muy satisfactorios. Saludos C


----------



## tiago (Oct 18, 2010)

Mmmm... Voy a aprender bastante de todo esto.

Pero mi siguiente duda es cómo conexiono la salida frecuencia de éstos dispositivos al PLL ...

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 19, 2010)

Siento confundirte Tiago,
El PLL es otro método. El más simple es dividir la frecuencia del cuarzo de 4864 por 2 y aplicarla al circuito original.
Sin embargo, la opción más simple, sólo si es para el codificador de estéreo que has posteado en las páginas anteriores, sustituyes el cuarzo de 2432 por el de 4864 y cambias las conexiones del integrado 4060 de la siguiente forma: la pista que va al pin 4 la desconectas y la pones al pin 6, y la que va al pin 6 la desconectas y la envias al pin 14.


----------



## tiago (Oct 19, 2010)

No te apures, lo entiendo al reves porque nunca me he metido con PLL's 

Sin embargo la otra solución que propones es sencillamente brillante.  Gracias .

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 1, 2010)

Bien, en lo que se refiere al módulo excitador, el montaje es algo más complicado que el coder que hemos visto antes.
  La primera dificultad comienza por la placa de circuito, ya que se hace a dos caras, usando una de ellas como plano de tierra, lo que nos obliga a utilizar una insoladota de dos caras, también se puede hacer con el papel ése que hay especial, y que deja marcadas las pistas. En ambos casos, hay que tener una exactitud muy alta al colocar el fotolito por uno y otro lado, ya que por la parte del plano de tierra, hay unas pequeñas isletas que nos permiten insertar los componentes sin que se provoquen cortos.
  Seguro que estamos tentados de fabricar ésta placa omitiendo el plano de tierra y luego dándole un buen apantallamiento, pues no se puede.
  El plano de tierra superior va a ser la parte donde van soldados la mayoría de componentes que en algún punto tienen que estar conectados a masa, así como muchas patillas de los integrados que tienen que ir a tierra. Podemos resolver el asunto de una manera, algo tosca pero válida de igual forma.


  Una vez obtenida la parte del circuito, y dejando el otro lado con el cobre intacto, procedemos al taladrado. Efectuado éste, y superponiendo un fotolito del lado del plano de tierra, marcamos con un rotulador todos los agujeros que han de llevar “isleta”.


  Con una broca de 3m/m de diámetro, repasamos tódos los agujeros marcados, haciendo la suficiente fuerza para que la broca profundice lo justo para avellanar los agujeritos, dando un resultado muy aceptable.



Detalle...


  Todas las patillas de los componentes que vayan a masa han de soldarse con mucho cuidado al plano de tierra, los cortos o derivaciones indeseadas, pueden darse con facilidad en éste circuito. Cómo es costumbre del autor, hay que fijarse en el esquema y en las fotos para ubicar los componentes.



 La técnica empleada no varía mucho de la del anterior circuito.



  Según vaya montando los componentes, iré comentando las conclusiones que se pueden desprender de éste, de momento, la realización de la placa ofrece algún que otro quebradero de cabeza, pero ya está superado.
  Creo que es importante en éste caso comprobar visualmente antes de soldar, que los pines que van en las isletas no se han quedado conectados a tierra de forma accidental.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 3, 2010)

Bien, de momento he encontrado los siguientes errores:

La bobina L4, por la parte que va a masa,no está conectada por la parte inferior del circuito,y por la parte del plano de tierra,tampoco, ya que tiene una aureola aisladora,podemos corregir éste error poniendo a masa la pista que está rodeada de amarillo en la foto.



La disposición de las patillas del transistor TR4 es algo atípica y dá lugar a confusión. He rodeado con un circulo amarillo las conexiones E,B,C.




La resistencia R22 de 68 Ohm, no viene en el circuito impreso, hay que añadirla aparte,dejo una foto de donde la he puesto yo.



De momento, está quedando de ésta forma:



Las bobinas, al no saber el diámetro de cable utilizado ni la sección interior, me han salido ligeramente diferentes, pero la inductancia es la correcta.


Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2010)

Ante la imposibilidad de conseguir los transistores 2SC668 del esquema original, he montado como oscilador VCO y dos siguientes etapas el BF 199, pero ocurre que una vez enganchado el PLL en la frecuencia exacta, la señal del oscilador (Q2) es amplificada por otro BF199 (Q3), el cual no saca señal alguna por su emisor, y mucho menos T4 (Ver esquema)

Opino que quizá la señal del oscilador no es capaz de excitar correctamente el siguiente transistor,  puede que el circuito no funcione con ésta modificación ...  ¿Alguien sabria sacarme de ésta duda?

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2010)

Bien, aclarado que Q3 se comporta como seguidor de emisor es entendible que la señal de su emisor no resulte amplificada.

Dado que los BF199 no tienen tanta ganacia como los transistores originales,cabe pensar que las impedancias entre los pasos estén desadaptadas,por lo que he decidido modificar bobinas y capacidades, así como colocar los blindajes intermedios.Estos los he hecho con retales de placas de circuito impreso,ya que no encuentro latón para éste fin.



A L6 ha habido que darle algo mas de inductancia y jugar con la separación de las espiras una vez puesta en placa.

También C20 ha terminado siendo de unos 15 Pf y L11 de un poco mas de la inductancia indicada. El ajuste final con los trimmer ha concluido en una potencia de algo mas de 1'1 Watio de salida, hay que tener el cuenta que el final que le he puesto es un 2N3866(El transistor está por debajo de la placa) . Todas las resistencias menos las de la sección del PLL son no inductivas, se pueden encontrar en sintonizadores de televisiones viejas.

El MRF aún no lo he recibido, pero acabo de darme cuenta de que es un transistor con el emisor al encapsulado, por lo que el PCB no está errado.

Si que es preciso separar  Q5 del plano de tierra de placa con un pequeño trozo de mica o similar, pues éste lleva el colector al encapsulado y quedaria la alimentacion en cortocircuito.

Bueno una vez ñlocalizado el transistor final y colocado en su sitio ha quedado con 4'2 W de potencia de salida,he colocado un SD1127, ya que las caracteristicas son como las del MRF con algo menos de ganacia.



Ha sido preciso modificar de nuevo varias bobinas que son facilmente distinguibles.

Con ésto creo que el excitador está completo y funcionando. Falta ajustar el encoder.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 8, 2010)

Bien, despues de no pocas peripecias he logrado ajustar el codificador.

El sonido es espectacular, y yo diria que no es necesario utilizar un circuito de preenfasis con éste encoder.

La primera vez que le di corriente, el segundo operacional (U2) saltó por el aire sin razón aparente, decidí montar su sustituto sobre un zócalo por si las moscas, ya que despues de revisar el montaje no descubri ningun error, una vez sustituido el operacional, calienta levemente pero no salta por el aire.Por lo que deduzco que el primero tenia algun fallo o defecto, no es la primera vez que me ocurre algo así con los componentes de éste comercio.



Solo una cosa que me intriga; en ocasiones, al dar corriente al circuito no obtengo sonido alguno, he de apagar la fuente y encenderla otra vez para que de esa forma se ponga a funcionar.
Puede que algun componente asociado tega algun fallo de fabricación y dé algun problema al arranque. Iré sustituyendolos poco a poco.

Lo único quizá algo engorroso sea la alimentación de 15 + 15 Volt  para el coder y la alimentacion regulable que necesita el paso final del excitador, para lo cual hay que montar una fuente dedicada.




Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 8, 2010)

Muy interesante tus datos tiago sobre todo saver que el sonido final es muy bueno, yo tengo el mio medio abandonado por que estoy con el veronica y la antena pero ni bien termine de Ajustar todo vuelbo a la carrera con el deco, lo unico que la hice en pertinax.

si podes me gustaria echarle un vistaso mas de cerca a esa fuente ya que esta bueno saver que ya la tienes probada, cuando puedas suve ese plano para adosarlo a este hermoso deco.

Saludos !


----------



## tiago (Dic 8, 2010)

De acuerdo, de todos modos la fuente está hecha con un 7815 un 7915   y un LM350 para la regulacion de voltaje del excitador.

Te subo el esquema en cuanto lo dibuje.

Si tienes algun problema con el encoder podemos ver de solucionarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2010)

Voy a corregir algo. El encoder si que presenta un circuito de preénfasis formado por C4 y R3 en un canal, y C14 y R21 en el otro.

Este preénfasis está calculado para una respuesta de 75 µS. Correcto para América.

Los que montemos este circuito en Europa lo hemos de adaptar a 50 µS  cambiando C4 y C14 originalmente de un valor de 10 nanos, a un valor de 6'8 nanos. Las frecuencias altas se amortiguarán unos 3 dB.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Feb 19, 2011)

Bueno, y por último vamos a montar el amplificador de 80 Watt y proceder a su ajuste.

De momento ya tengo reunidos los materiales, me parece un montaje interesante ya que dispone de filtro pasa bajos e incorpora un circuito de medición de reflejadas.



Anteriormente ya monté uno idéntico, pero sin circuito de reflejadas. Ahora vamos a desarrollarlo en su totalidad y describir el ajuste. Creo que así el hilo estará completo. 

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2011)

Bueno, ya hemos obtenido la placa, es de fibra de vidrio a dos caras, dejamos la cara trasera con todo su recubrimiento de cobre para el plano de tierra.


Despues de practicar las ranuras de asiento de los transistores, se estaña el cobre donde van a reposar las aletas para un contacto óptimo.


Vamos colocando algunos componentes ... El corazón de éste amplificador es un transistor 2SC2782 con una salida de 80 Watios,por experiencia puedo decir que se le obtienen 100 Watios en banda 88 - 108 sin demasiada dificultad, y por supuesto sin que el cosumo se nos vaya a las nubes. Para 80 - 90 Watios es de unos 10 Amperios o poco mas  a 14 Volt. Para 100 Watios de salida es de algo mas de 11 Amperes


Detalle del filtro pasa bajos y el puente detector de reflejadas.



Seguimos en ello ...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Feb 28, 2011)

El circuito te esta quedando al peluche, buena esa mi hermano...


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 1, 2011)

te pregunto tiago, es posible adosarle un medior de potencia (RF)interno a el lineal?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2011)

A que te refieres ? que puedas poner un medidor de potencia directa directamente desde el lineal?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola adrian sala,si observas bien, la placa del lineal ,ya tiene incorporado un detector de pot dir y otro de ref ,seria cosa de realizar un circuito con un instrumento de aguja ,o un vumetro de leds ,que trabaje con la señal detectada.


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 1, 2011)

si un medidor seria muy interesante para este tipo de circuito, lamentablemente no soy idoneo para diseñar tal agregado, si ustedes tienen alguna idea me gustaria la compartan.
Gracias.

Gracias yamil2009 por compartir este dato, Ahora les parece que se puede agregar este medidor al lineal?


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

De nada, solo acotar que esta parte señalada con la linea no tiene contacto fisico con la salida del lineal, solo esta cerca de el, a un centimetro casi, o un poquito mas.
atte
YAMIL


----------



## tiago (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya lo lleva!!

El puente que hay en la última foto, que aparece tambien el filtro pasa bajos y que lleva unos diodos a los lados, es un medidor de potencia.

Sólo hay que añadirle un instrumento y una resistencia de atenuación para saber los watios de salida directa. y un potenciometro con un conmutador para medición de ROE (Salida reflejada)

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 2, 2011)

Gracias tiago, la verdad que es una maravilla este lineal, esta bien equipado.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 2, 2011)

De ahí lo que normalmente se pone es un circuito con un instrumento para mostar la potencia directa y un comparador para activar la protección si hay reflejada alta (la cosa es convertir la rf en cc). Después la protección puede cortar la alimentación de algún transistor o reducirla y activar alguna alarma sonora o visual. Propuestas simples?


----------



## tiago (Mar 2, 2011)

Si, en cuanto lo tenga acabado se puede hacer un circuito de corte de alimentación en caso de subir demasiado las estacionarias. Creo que con un par de transistores y un relé sera suficiente.

Buena idea.      ...Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 5, 2011)

Y la criatura terminada ...



Solo queda ponerle un disipador y ver que pasa


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 6, 2011)

Se ve excelente! mucha suerte en el ajuste.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Para ese ocupaste pcb doble faz?


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 11, 2011)

De seguro que si por los islotes de estaño que hay desparramado en toda la placa, ademas este tipo de circuito se hacen con doble faz.
Como hiciste para que te quede tan perfecta la placa, con acido?
yo tengo un lineal de 20w, en donde deveria entrar con esa potencia? para ahorrar la etapa pre de 1w.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Quedo bastante prolijo, me gusto! que lastima que condensadores asi no se vean, los transistores de RF algunos se conocen en mi pueblo, no me acuerdo si habia visto una vez un BLY87 por $15.000 pesos chilenos en un local de arreglo y venta de repuestos de equipos de comunicaciones...


----------



## elgriego (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola tiago ,pero que prolijidad ,seguro que va a funcionar,mis mas grandes felicitaciones por la placa y el excelente armado,Hola mumish13,Como que no se consiguen los condensadores arco en chile ? segun tengo entendido ustedes tienen mayor acceso a elementos de rf que nosotros y de mejor calidad.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2011)

Si, claro que es a doble cara, Está hecha con placa fotosensible, insoladora casera y la mezcla mágica de dos partes de agua oxigenada por una de salfumán.

Efectivamente, los islotes comunican los dos planos de tierra,superior e inferior.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola tiago ,pero que prolijidad ,seguro que va a funcionar,mis mas grandes felicitaciones por la placa y el excelente armado,Hola mumish13,Como que no se consiguen los condensadores arco en chile ? segun tengo entendido ustedes tienen mayor acceso a elementos de rf que nosotros y de mejor calidad.
> 
> Saludos El Griego.



O sea en otras partes de Chile, en Santiago lo mas seguro, no me explique bien entonces, en donde vivo es que no encuentro tanta variedad de componentes. Aqui accedo a algunos transistores de RF, que tan caros no son, pero preguntar sobre condensadores NP0 o Silver mica, poliester... dirán que es eso, este chico esta loco???? menos si hablamos de condensadores arco... En ese caso hay gente que arma tx comerciales, conozco a uno que arma transmisores y de buena calidad, busquen electrohertz en google, con el puedo comprarle algunas piezas que pueden ser dificiles de encontrar, ya que trabaja con todo eso. De ahi hay 3 emprezas mas de regiones que se dedican a todo el armado y puesta a punto de TX's de FM.

Lo que si no se ve tanto son los trimmer de esos de colores de dielectrico de nylon grandes, he buscado en todos lados y nada, puede que en otros lados de Santiago hayan, no he preguntado, solo en CasaRoyal que tiene de esos trimmer de ceramica de 2 patitas de 2-10pF y condensadores ceramicos y de todo tipo menos arco. Esos trimer no me sirven para ajustar la salida de un ampli. Aqui la unica manera de encontrar trimmer es tarrear un poco, revisar radios que tengan onda corta fm y am. Siempre suelen tener un par de trimmers. De ahi buscar en TV's ochenteras que traen un trimmer verde de los que usan en salidas de transmisores de fm de 1w tipico... de nylon o poliester.

Ahora me dispondre a armar un lineal con unos 2SC1971 que los tengo guardados en otra parte y que los tengo que pasar a buscar. Son originales, asi que los debo aprovechar además estan totamente nuevos. Los hare en placa doble faz y para la salida usare capacitores NP0, hare la version ''NoTune''

Ahi de a poco les mostrare mis progresos

Saludos!


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola mumish13,como estas ,Bueno aqui la situacion no es tan diferente a la tuya ,los trimmers tipo arco se consiguen en capital ,en algunos lugares especializados,te cuento que yo estoy a 400kms de capital,y los comercios locales,no traen este tipo de elementos,hay algun0os tr de rf pero te los cobran bastante mas caros que en capital,en cuanto a los trimmers tipo murata ,esos se consiguen y son bastante comunes.y por lo general se utilizan en etapas de baja potencia,yo tambien recurro al desarme de equipòs de vhf y  saco algun trimmer ,cristales ,capacitores npo,cable belden etc,Espero ver pronto tu lineal de 8w ''NoTune''
Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

Veo que en argentina consiguen muuuuuuuuucho los murata, sobre todo los naranjos, aca en chile no se ven en el comercio, yo estoy a 1100km de Santiago, me es dificil ir ''cuando quiera'', mas valdria mandar a pedir con conocidos alla...


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 12, 2011)

Fijate en usuahia, yo vivia aya y se conseguia de todo.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

muuuy lejos!


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola Gente,

bueno tengo en mi poder un trafo de 12v X 500W para este Lineal , segun tengo entendido es de 35 AMP, segun el calculo de tener unos 14v depues de retificado dividido por 500W da 35.7 AMP por lo cual tengo de sobra para los 80W.
ahora cual seria el lugar adecuado para cortar el circuito para entrar directamente con 10W o un poquito mas en la entrada?, se podria eliminar la etapa pre antes del 2sc2782?

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 26, 2011)

Claro que si, pero con 10w sacaras alrededor de 60W, lo ideal es que fueran 18W. Lo malo es que el C2782 es bastante ineficiente en ganancia (6dB solamente) pero era lo que habia en la epoca nomas.


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 26, 2011)

Yo tengo un lineal de 20w con el c1972 que alcanzaria el maximo con una entrada de 1,5W pero tengo 1W del veronica y solo tira 10W sin entender por que ya que cuando lo calibre alimentandolo con 16v con 2AMP al medirlo me daba casi 20W pero al tiempo al verificar la salida solo tenia 10W y he intentado sacarle mas no lo he logrado y al medir la fuente me daba 14v, asi que calculo esta hay el problema, por eso queria ver si con solo esa potencia podia exitar al 2sc2782.
no impota si no alcanzo el Maximo mi necesidad no es tan grande, asi que si solo tira 50W o 60W me alcanza hasta que pueda mejorar todo el conjunto.
Sera que aca estaria bien el corte?

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 26, 2011)

Yo creo que habria que eliminar el condensador de 56pF entre emisor y colector de Q1 y dejar solo los variables (trimmers). con eso se puede ajustar la exitacion del ampli sin necesidad de andar abriendo el exitador. Solo deja los trimmers, el resto se omite y de ahi para adelante lo dejas tal como esta.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola Adrian Sala, para llegar a 18w con una fuente de tensión variable podes bajarle a la etapa entre tu verónica y el nuevo amplificador... aunque por ahí aumentando el valor de alguna resistencia en el emisor de algún transistor del verónica.

Ahora, como mediste la potencia? usaste una carga fantasma o tu antena? si no usaste nada, es normal leer el doble de potencia y cuando conectas la antena, esta se lleva la mitad. También puede pasar que tengas roe y de ahí la lectura de menor potencia. Mediste las antenas?


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn

El metodo para medir la potencia que yo uso es el siguirnte:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm
en cuanto a las antenas, estan tal cual las compre y las subí ya que no cuento con un instrumento medidor de ROE, asi que no creo que se hayan descalibrado mucho en el viaje je je,
tendre que ver bien la fuente para tener esos 18w que necesito para exitar al 2sc2782.
el tema es que el 2sc1946a que lleva en la etapa pre del lineal es mas caro que el 2sc2782 asi que es el doble y un poco mas el gasto para la placa entera de 80W, y como yo ya tengo algo de potencia no quiero tirarla y aprovecharla como pre del 2sc2782.
Ahora bien, modifique el esquematico segun los datos de mumish13 y quedo asi, es correcto esto? esta bien para poder entrar con 10, 12, 15 0 18W?
Tambien modifique el PCB y quedaria asi con las modificaciones del Esquema.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 27, 2011)

Noo XD

lo que digo es que queden los capacitores variables que van despues del colector del Q1, no los que van al inicio (no se si me explique bien, me cuesta), y eliminar R3, R4, C5, C6, L2 y RFC2 (o sea dejar pasar directo la exitacion desde los variables sin nada que valla de ahi al positivo).

Algo asi tendria que quedar...


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 27, 2011)

Gracias mumish13

con esos datos ya me pondre a echarle mano, ahora pensaba modificar el PCB pero lo voy a dejar original por si en el futuro decido completarlo.
Estaria bien para el filtrado de la fuente dos capacitores de 4700 para los 14v X 35 amp?

SALUDOS!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 27, 2011)

De nada 

Parece que no me explique muy bien en cuanto a los trimmers ya que no especifique en cuales eran los que habian que omitir.

El filtraje es suficiente... son 9400uF, si le puedes añadir otro mas, mejor aún.

Por lo menos veo que la fuente aguanta hasta 500W, excelente si se van a usar unos 100W (la RF mas la disipacion en calor que tiene ese transistor de RF)

Veo que en la base del transistor hay un par de resistencias de 100 ohm en paralelo (50 ohm total), como una especie de carga de 50 ohm o atenuador. Habria que probarlos como andan con esos y sin ellos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola adrian sala,yo le pondria 4 capacitores de 4700 en paralelo,ya que el consumo en corriente es bastante alto,eso si vas a tener que hacer un circuito de carga lenta para que durante el pico de carga no te destruya el puente rectificador.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 27, 2011)

Griego revisa porfa (para comprobar) la modificacion que hice al amplificador, el cual solo le deje la parte del C2782. Todo para asegurarme de que a AdrianSala no le valla a estallar el transistor de salida por algun error de diseño el cual es muy poco probable (o en su defecto, nulo).

Gracias !


----------



## elgriego (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola colega mumish13 como anda ud , la modificacion se ve perfecta ,las precauciones son las de siempre,trabajar con watimetro de vhf y carga fantasma ,y si sos fanatico intercalar un amperimetro en serie con la alimentacion del lineal para asegurarse que el consumo se mantenga dentro de los parametros normales .y de esta manera te das cuenta que no este autoscilando,cosa poco frecuente pero puede ocurrir y para finalizar seria conveniente que los trimmers de salida sean tipo arco.

Saludos y cualquier cosa estamos por aca.


----------



## tiago (Abr 28, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Gracias mumish13
> 
> con esos datos ya me pondre a echarle mano, ahora pensaba modificar el PCB pero lo voy a dejar original por si en el futuro decido completarlo.
> Estaria bien para el filtrado de la fuente dos capacitores de 4700 para los 14v X 35 amp?
> ...



Si te sirve, te diré, que la mia de 20 Amperes lleva un total de 25.000µF de filtraje. Es una fuente comercial.

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 28, 2011)

Gracias a todos

gracias por los datos, buscare un circuito acorde para este lineal y lo mostrare para estar seguro que todo ira bien.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## adrian sala (May 7, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

Estoy con una duda sobre una placa que hice con filtro pasa bajos y medidor interno de reflejada y directa que le saque a un lineal y lo voy a usar como filtro y medidor universal para adaptar a cualquier lineal.
Ya lo puse en practica con el lineal que tengo actulmente y primero tome medidas con carga fantasma y luego con la antena y las medidas fueron las siguientes como las que se muestran en el dibujo.
El tema es que no se como traducir estas medidas ya que no cuento con ninguna formula para aplicar a este circuito solo esto que no me dan los numeros: (V) / carga (HAW) = Watts, podran darme una mano y decirme si devo agregar algo mas al cicuito?
las medidas las tome directamente con el tester en corriente continua y los trimpot no variaban mas de 0.5v para ambos sentido.

Espero puedan sacarme de este apuro ya que necesito saber como estan mis antenas y si andan al %100 de su capacidad o lo mas cerca posible.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2011)

Se ve bien. No se exactamente lo que deberían variar esos presets, pero imagino que con la carga fantasma conectada, deberías ajustarlo para obtener la misma lectura en los dos lados. Luego al conectar tu antena, la lectura de reflejada debería ser igual a la directa (roe 1:1). Si es mucho mayor que cierto porcentaje, las antenas necesitan un ajuste.

Como instrumento de medición, creo que es más fácil este: http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.ph...le/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=622


----------



## adrian sala (May 17, 2011)

Gracias por el dato DJ_Glenn probare de nuevo tratando de emparejar las lecturas de la placa que ya tengo armada y are también la que me propones para comparar.

Saludos!


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 18, 2011)

*A quienes estén interesados en obtener información en español *del transmisor FM de 80 Watts propuesto inicialmente en este foro, pueden escribir al autor (que es Chileno) al siguiente mail: manfred@ludens.cl
Un verdadero EXPERTO en Transmisión, Radiofrecuencia, Computación, Electrónica, etc. etc. etc.... (no le pidan que traduzca la página, pero sí pueden hacerle preguntas técnicas al respecto)


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2011)

He tenido una estrecha comunicación con el autor durante todo el proyecto, si es cierto que sabe muy bien lo que hace en éste terreno.

Muchas de sus explicaciones han sido publicadas en los post correspondientes, y todo se ha hecho con su permiso. Ciertamente es una persona agradable.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 12, 2011)

Bueno, despues de unos ajustes, el amplificador ha terminado funcionando mas allá de los 80 Watios.

Para terminar, he montado un sencillo circuito, basado en un par de transistores en Darlington, con el cual voy a proteger el paso final contra los peligros de las reflejadas.

Este dispositivo, en caso de ROE alta, cortará la alimentación del excitador, lo cual dejará al paso final sin excitación, y por tanto, inoperante.

He decidido cortar la alimentación del excitador porque de esta forma, el relé solo manejará una intensidad de uno a dos Amperios, y no los 10 Amperios que deberia manejar en caso de tener que gobernar el circuito de potencia directamente, ésto requeriría un relé mucho mas potente y una posibilidad de desgaste y calentamiento de sus contactos, muy alta.

Para simplificar al maximo el montaje, he decidido montar un relé de dos circuitos, y utilizar uno de ellos para gobernar el excitador, y el otro para utilizarlo como circuito de realimentación que nos permitirá dejar el relé enclavado hasta que decidamos rearmarlo, por medio de un pulsador.

Yo le he incorporado un estabilizador a 12 Voltios y algunos condensadores para eliminar la RF residual que pueda existir, el circuito principal es este:



Se puede ver el conexionado del circuito de realimentación del relé que utiliza el segundo juego de contactos, marcados como C2. El pulsador P1 debe ser un pulsador cerrado en reposo y que abra los contactos al pulsarlo.

SWR IN hay que conexionarlo al puente detector de reflejadas del amplificador y ajustar R1 hasta que el circuito dispare con la ROE que preestablezcamos.

Me gustaria que alguien me ayudase a calcular el voltaje que generarán unas reflejadas de 1'6 ó 1'7, y en que medida este voltaje varía en función de la potencia, ya que el valor de R1 aumenta cuanto menor es el voltaje a detectar y disminuye cuanto mayor sea este. Yo he comenzado instalando un preset de 10 K

El LED permanecerá encendido mientras el circuito se encuentre activado, se utiliza como testigo de alarma y se apagará cuando el circuito sea rearmado por medio de P1.



Placa terminada.



Detalle del relé

Aunque he probado su funcionamiento, aún no lo he aplicado al amplificador, necesito saber el cálculo de los voltajes para las reflejadas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola tiago, los circuito detector que usas a la salida del amplificador no te va a permitir conocer exactamente el equivalente a roe 1,6 ya que funciona de forma relativa... o sea, como tomas la señal por medio de un campo cercano, depende mucho del diseño, separación entre pistas, etc. Así que una vez que sepas cuando tenes reflejada superior a 1,6, ahí deberías tomar la tensión y ajustar tu protección.


----------



## tiago (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn. Ok, entiendo.

Creo que habrá que ajustar el dispositivo según cada caso. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 12, 2011)

Amigo Tiago, en el siguiente link  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index31.html , post 614, subi el circuito de proteccion, que ademas tiene  para detectar fallo de exceso de temperatura, espero  sea de utilidad, un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Jun 12, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Tiago, en el siguiente link  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index31.html , post 614, subi el circuito de proteccion, que ademas tiene  para detectar fallo de exceso de temperatura, espero  sea de utilidad, un abrazo



Mmmm, Moises, me has dado nuevas ideas para mi plaquita, la voy a dotar tambien de un circuito contra la temperatura alta, quizá con NTC y un divisor de tensión. Gracias y...

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 12, 2011)

No hay de que mi querido amigo, el circuito para detectar alta temperatura, la puedes realizar con un termistor de 10K, y naturalmente te sirve, para cuando se  detenga el ventilador, y no te des cuenta de ello, el circuito del post, tambien tiene un circuito soft start,
un abrazo


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola Amigos

Estube organizando un poco el asunto para poder continuar con el code stereo, arme la lista de componentes y coloque en el layout cada componente en su lugar para tener un poco mas organizado el code para que sea mas facil su construccion ya que fue una de las cosas que me tenia varado, tambien hice una nueva placa ya que la anterior la hice de pertinax y esta de fibra de vidrio.
tengo algunas dudas con las bobinas pero cuando llegue su devido momento vere que es lo que consigo.
mando una foto de la nueva placa con las redimencion que efectuo tiago y la placa de la fuente para el mismo.

Saludos!

perdon las dos primeras fotos son de otro code que estoy armando, ahora si el que corresponde a este post.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola Adrian,

El estéreo se ve interesante. Veo complicado el cristal... aunque un cristal de 3579.545 khz dividido por 47 te da casi 76khz... el error puede ser corregido con un condensador variable y ya tenes un valor más fácil de manejar. Para esto podes unsar un CD4011 para el oscilador y un CD4040 como divisor por 47.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn

Gracias por el dato, todavia tengo varias casas de electronica para ver si lo consigo, y si no doy con el implementaré esa reforma que comentas para poder lograr el perfecto funcionamiento del code.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 17, 2011)

Cualquier cosa buscá un poco en el foro, que Moises Calderon posteó hace rato (mucho ya) un circuito como el que te describo. Creo que estaba en un tema donde se hablaba o del tx veronica o del estéreo veronica o de un procesador veronica o algo así...


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola Adrian, me alegro que retomes el montaje del encoder, te lo recomiendo porque suena de vicio.
Creo que el RC4200 ya lo tienes, si no, lo puedes obtener aqui: http://cgi.ebay.com/RC4200AN-RC4200...433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0a763c11

En cuanto al cristal, es incluso mas dificil. Los de "Jan Crystals", me pedian 80 dolares del cristal y unos 20 mas por el envio, descartados a la primera.

Hay otra solución, y es poner un xtal de 4.864 y modificar algunos pines del 4060, yo lo tengo así, como me recomendó Gatxan en el post Nº 64

La direccion donde se consigue este xtal es:http://www.pcs-electronics.com/quartz-crystals-p-480.html?page=2&sort=products_sort_order

En cuanto a las bobinas, yo las obtuve modificando unas que encontré. Lo único que es imprescindible para el ajuste, es un osciloscopio.

Por cierto, esa placa te ha quedado mucho mejor.
                                                                                 Saludos.

PD.  enhorabuena por la serigrafia con la nomenclatura de los componentes, eso facilita muchisimo la labor.  ¿La has hecho tú?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 18, 2011)

El cristal de 4864 también me suena dificil por aca (tal vez en ML alguien lo tenga... hace poco vi el de 38khz y estaban pidiendo unos 10 dolares jaja inviable!). En verdad lo busqué hasta el cansancio cuando estaba con el coder de SM0VPO, uno bastante compacto e interesante.

Así que si usamos una solución como la que propuse antes, simplemente no colocamos el CD4060 en el zócalo e insertamos un cablecito no necesariamente mayado pero sí con la punta estañada en el pin del zócalo que corresponde a la salida elegida del CD4060... así sí alguna vez se consigue el cristal... solo es cosa de quitar el cable, pinchar del CD4060 y poner soldar el cristal.

Yo hice un estéreo bastante simple y el oscilador es un CD4069 con un par de resistencias y un condensador. Como todos los integrados los monto en zócalos lo que hice fue lo descripto en el anterior párrafo... o sea, el que se lo llevó dijo "lo prefiero a cristal" así que le hice un oscilador a cristal como había comentado... simplemente retiré el 4069 del zócalo e inyecté la salida del oscilador (cristal 3.579545 mhz, cd4011 y cd4040) en el pin del zócalo que corresponde a la salida del cd4069. Como la masa es comun a todos los circuitos por medio del gabinete solo usé un cablecito.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

Gracias por los comentarios, tendre en cuenta todo segun lo que consiga, lo que si es seguro es que tengo en abundancia el 3579.545 khz ya que abundan en los TVs asi que si no consigo otra cosa implementrare la modificacion de DJ_Glenn, vere si tengo de casualidad el 4.864 y vere todo segun lo que consiga, tambien estoy buscando uno de 7,9 MHZ para el otro code de las fotos de arriva.

es cierto tiago, el RC4200 ya lo tango ya que lo encontre regalado en una casa de Argentina.

en cuanto a las bobinas tengo un buen lote de todas clases asi que que me pondre a revisar cual se asemeja mas a las que necesito y en cuanto al ajuste ya que no cuento con un osciloscopio ire con algun colega para que me de una mano con eso.

el layout tome el original lo abri con el paint y me puse a colocarle a cada componrnte su correspondiente codigo, me tomo tiempo pero queria a portar con algo, primero lo hice en papel y despues en la compu.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Jun 18, 2011)

Muy bien !!!

Sea como sea me alegro de que sigas en el proyecto, a ver si con los consejos de DJ_Glenn consigues ponerlo en marcha prescindiendo del xtal. Para el ajuste, ya veremos la forma de que lo lleves a cabo. 

Yo también estuve a punto de anotar la nomenclatura según lo montaba, pero me venció la pereza.  Suerte que a ti no te ocurrió. 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 18, 2011)

Para estas aplicaciones no es necesario un osciloscopio con toda la formalidad de la palabra... algunos de esos que dan vueltas en internet para usar con la tarjeta de sonido de la pc debería bastar.


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Para estas aplicaciones no es necesario un osciloscopio con toda la formalidad de la palabra... algunos de esos que dan vueltas en internet para usar con la tarjeta de sonido de la pc debería bastar.



Pues mira, no lo habia pensado. Tienes razón.

Hay que mirar alguno que sea bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola compañeros

siguiendo con el code stereo se me complico conseguir tambien las resistencias 1% metalfilm con los valores:
5K36
22K6
49K9
33K2
10K5
aca en argentina no encuentro casa que las tenga, si alguien sabe donde comprar me de uvicacion por favor,
me ofrecieron dos resistencias para formar un valor parecido con un pequeño error, no le quise ni responder, si pido resistencias de ese tipo es por que necesito lo mas presisa posible y no un pequeño error, con tal de venderte lo que tienen siempre te hacen algun cuento nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2011)

Seran valores sin los numeritos despues de la k ? por lo que se si existen R de 5k, 22k, 49k, 33k y 10k.

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 22, 2011)

la lista del code stereo tiene esos valores, estan asi marcados y solo  me ofrecieron los valores tipicos como tu comentas.


----------



## tiago (Jun 23, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola compañeros
> 
> siguiendo con el code stereo se me complico conseguir tambien las resistencias 1% metalfilm con los valores:
> 5K36
> ...



A ver si te las puedo localizar, es una serie un poco rara, pero por aquí las encontré. Dime si solo son esas las que te faltan.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola tiago

si son esos balores los demas los consigo aca, te agradeszo que te tomes la molestia.
Mucha gracias compañero.

Saludos!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 23, 2011)

No es facil encontrar resistencias de precision, pero podria sugerirte dos alternativas un tanto rebuscadas: La primera podria ser emplear resistencias de valores comerciales lo mas cercanos posible, talvez no cambie apreciablemente el resultado, en mi laboratorio algunas veces he hecho esto y no he tenido mayor problema. La segunda (y mas fea) seria reemplazar las resistencias por reostatos ajustados cuidadosamente a los valores indicados. Espero que tengas suerte. Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 23, 2011)

yo creo que tendre que colocar resistencias lo mas cercanas posible y probar que es lo que pasa y si es mucho el ruido resultante, habra que probar.

Saludos!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 23, 2011)

La verdad es que se utilizan este tipo de resistencias por aquello de la linealidad, pero no creo que se altere mucho, ademas hay que tener en cuenta que algunos diseños llevan esos valores raros con el fin de evitar que sean copiados.


----------



## J2C (Jun 24, 2011)

Adrian Sala

Aún en Ciudad Autónoma de Bs. As. es muy díficil conseguir ciertos valores de resistencias al 1% debido que ningún comercio/importador trae todos los valores de la escala *E96* (al 1%) de resistencias, solo llegan los más usuales que usan los fabricantes de electrónica en el país.

No analize el circuito del Estereo Coder pero se suelen usar esos valores tan caprichosos para fijar ganancias de etapas ó valores de amplitudes/frecuencias de manera mas precisa/exacta.

Te recomiendo que uses conjuntos en serie o paralelo de "*Metal Film*" al 5% para lograr los valores que necesitas, yo prefiero usar en paralelo asi al diseñar el impreso coloco las dos y el día que consiga el valor justo reemplazo una y saco la otra, como alternativa en paralelo podes colocar una arriba de la otra soldandolas antes de colocarlas en la PCB. Te dejo algunas alternativas posibles con la variación de tolerancia que quedaria:


5.36 K = [4,7K+680 (+0,37%)] ó [5,6K//120K (-0,18%)] 

22.6 K = [22K+560 (-0,18%)] ó [27K//(100K+39K) (+0,04%)]

49.9 K = [47K+2,7K (-0,40%)] ó [56K//470K (+0,28%)] 

33.2 K = [33K+180 (-0,06%)] ó [39K//220K (-0,22%)] 

10.5 K = [10K+470 (-0,29%)] ó [12K//82K (-0,30%)] 

Notas:
a) + = en Serie.
b) // = en Paralelo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola JuanKa

te agradezco por el dato lo voy a implementar para lograr los valores deseados,
gracias por tomarte la molestia de hacerme el calculo.

Muchas gracias, Suerte!


----------



## J2C (Jun 24, 2011)

Adrian Sala

De nada.

Igual aprovecho a dejar una planilla en EXCEL 2003 que uso en esos *Calculos de Resistencias en Paralelo pero cuando no conseguimos el valor comercial justo* (calculos inversos) para quien le pueda ser útil.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 1, 2011)

Es una muy buena opcion.


----------



## radium98 (May 23, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Bien, de momento he encontrado los siguientes errores:
> 
> La bobina L4, por la parte que va a masa,no está conectada por la parte inferior del circuito,y por la parte del plano de tierra,tampoco, ya que tiene una aureola aisladora,podemos corregir éste error poniendo a masa la pista que está rodeada de amarillo en la foto.
> 
> ...



hello great and nice look i have made this layout long time ago but i cant find the components layout can u post please in a rar file thanks in other term i made this pcb of the 4w exciter but i cant fingd the components diagram to solder them thanks grretings


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2012)

radium98 dijo:


> hello great and nice look i have made this layout long time ago but i cant find the components layout can u post please in a rar file thanks in other term i made this pcb of the 4w exciter but i cant fingd the components diagram to solder them thanks grretings



Hay que soldar los componentes fijandose en el diagrama, lo puedes encontrar en esta página:http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/fmtx.html

Para el generador stereo quizá esto te ayude:Ver el archivo adjunto 55201

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (May 24, 2012)

http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/excovl.png
tiago thanks for reply yess i know that page long time but hard to put components without illustration .about stereo i dont need it because hard to find old component i have done other model thanks if u coul illustrate it to me and put the components from ure diagram thanks greetings


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

radium98 dijo:


> http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/excovl.png
> tiago thanks for reply yess i know that page long time but hard to put components without illustration .about stereo i dont need it because hard to find old component i have done other model thanks if u coul illustrate it to me and put the components from ure diagram thanks greetings



Radium98.

No entiendo bien lo que me quieres decir. Los traductores on-line no ayudan mucho.
Por favor intentalo en Español.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (May 24, 2012)

me puedes enviar una imagen detallada de los componentes instalados

Sólo puedo instal resistencias de las imágenes

gracias


----------



## elgriego (May 24, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Radium98.
> 
> No entiendo bien lo que me quieres decir. Los traductores on-line no ayudan mucho.
> Por favor intentalo en Español.
> ...



Hola Tiago,Creo entender que lo que solicita Radium98,es el esquema,el plano con los componentes ,que compònen la plaqueta del pll excitador y demas etapas del tx.

Es decir esto:   

Esquematic tx Rf Fm Pll. http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/exc.png

Processor encoder Fm     http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/mux.png

 Rf amplifier 80 w          http://ludens.cl/Electron/fmtx/pa.png

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (May 24, 2012)

elgriego yess if its possible thanks


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

radium98 dijo:


> elgriego yess if its possible thanks



Pero si lo tienes todo en la página de Ludens. Que te he dado al principio el enlace.

O quieres una foto de cada aparato. Diagrama de componentes en placa no hay.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (May 24, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Pero si lo tienes todo en la página de Ludens. Que te he dado al principio el enlace.
> 
> O quieres una foto de cada aparato. Diagrama de componentes en placa no hay.
> 
> Saludos.



puedo poner todas las resistencias y el CI sólo.

¿qué pasa con bobinas y condensadores difícil de adivinar

c1 value ? c 2 c3 c4 etc .l1 l2 l3 l4 ....


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

radium98 dijo:


> puedo poner todas las resistencias y el CI sólo.
> 
> ¿qué pasa con bobinas y condensadores difícil de adivinar
> 
> c1 value ? c 2 c3 c4 etc .l1 l2 l3 l4 ....



¿Que es lo que estas montando?  ...Stereo coder?  ...Exciter?  ...RF Amp?

Están todos los valores.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 4, 2018)

[QUOTE = "tiago, post: 658082, member: 34011"] What are you riding? ... Stereo coder? ... Exciter? ... RF Amp?

There are all the values. [/ QUOTE]
Exciter


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> [QUOTE = "tiago, post: 658082, member: 34011"] What are you riding? ... Stereo coder? ... Exciter? ... RF Amp?
> 
> There are all the values. [/ QUOTE]
> Exciter


!Por favor Don radium98 , en Español !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> [QUOTE = "tiago, post: 658082, member: 34011"] What are you riding? ... Stereo coder? ... Exciter? ... RF Amp?
> 
> There are all the values. [/ QUOTE]
> Exciter



What you ask, does not exist.
Only the schematic diagram and the explanations of the author. 

English is not allowed.
Spanish only.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 9, 2018)

El amplificador de potencia me gusta mucho, tiene protección contra autooscilaciones y limitacion para disminuir la ganancia en frecuencias bajas (la resistencia de 22 ohm junto al VK200 en la base del 2SC1946). Esto posibilita que si bien en VHF-FM pierda un poco de ganancia, esta se reduzca en frecuencias bajas del orden de 1 o 2 Mhz, si una señal de frecuencia por debajo de la FM penetrase en el amplificador por el motivo que fuese, provocaría la suma y la diferencia causando espurias.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 9, 2020)

hola, no tengo medidor LC, ¿me puede proporcionar las bobinas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 9, 2020)

Hola caro Don radium98 aca tiene todo el proyecto : 80 Watt FM stereo transmitter
Lo auctor dese diseño puede sener contactado por aca: Homo Ludens website contact information and FAQs

!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 10, 2020)

ya preguntó >>>> Manfred


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2020)

Bueno entonses debes buscar ayuda en la Internet , busque por un calculador virtual de inductores.
Otro punto , un medidor digital ( o analogico) de inductancias muuuuy bajas ( orden de nH ) es dificil de obtener.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

